# How do trolleys work?



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi,
I'm considering adding a trolley as part of my layout addition. All I want is one that goes back and forth, in a straight line, over a distance of about 6 feet.
I know NOTHING about them. My layout is pure DC and I've got extra transformers to power the trolley exclusively. 
I just want to keep it simple......back and forth.....what do you suggest?
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Many trolleys run with a bumper reverse, they simply have a switch at each end that contacts the bumper and reverses the car direction internally. Failing that, you'll have to rig something to reverse the track polarity.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is some light reading.

It is a very common question. With this method no bumping mechanism is required. I now substitute a wall wart to supply the power. It is cheaper. So I use a timer to reverse the engine and diodes on the track to stop the engine. The reverse polarity eases the engine back out of the diode area.

Here is the second link.

Reverse boards can be purchased from companies.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

On EBay I bought an auto reversing unit. It has a delay timer on it that allows the trolley to stop at the end of a set period of time. Diods are needed on the tracks to indicate the stopping points. The nice part is that this is a pre-built box. I power it with a Bachmann kit transformer. This allows me to control the speed of the trolley.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

tk,
Did you buy the Bachmann #44547 kit with track, controller, etc.?
I also have my eye on this one, since all I want to do is run a trolley back and forth thru the middle of a small city with stops along the way.
Does this thing work pretty well?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

raleets said:


> tk,
> Did you buy the Bachmann #44547 kit with track, controller, etc.?
> I also have my eye on this one, since all I want to do is run a trolley back and forth thru the middle of a small city with stops along the way.
> Does this thing work pretty well?
> ...


I was looking at that one at the time. Saw a demo in a LHS. Had all the featurss the one I have does but cost more. Mine was just the auto reverse unit made by an unknown maker. Simple blue box withe a dial and four wires on it. Cost me under$20. I have seen kit also at my LHS to build your own.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you go commercial, give us all the info and pictures. Then I can track and revive it as an option for future members. 

Time and solder skills are key when assembling from scratch.


----------

